# Manicures at home



## autorun12 (Oct 20, 2020)

Well-groomed nails are important nothing kills your look more than bitten-down nails and ragged cuticles. A proper manicure keeps you looking polished. But unless you're a lady who lunches or one of those kids from Laguna Beach, you probably don't have the time or budget for weekly manicures.

So here's your step-by-step guide to home manicures:

1. Remove all traces of nail polish.

2. Clip nails and use an emery board to file into a softly rounded shape. Smooth out any nicks or unevenness on your nails by using a fine grit buffer.

3. Soak nails in warm water for two to three minutes. Apply a thick moisturizer or a drop of olive oil to your cuticles, and massage it in. (You can use a cuticle cream if you prefer, but any rich lotion or oil will do the same job.) Gently push don't pull, cut or tear cuticles back with an orange stick.

4. Remove any cream or oil from nails with polish remover (otherwise the polish won't adhere properly).

5. Use an exfoliator to remove any dead skin on your hands. You don't need to spend extra money on special manicure products any face or body scrub will do.

6. Apply a base coat, then two thin coats of polish, letting each layer dry before adding the next. It's important not to make the coats too thick because they won't dry properly and you end up with smudges. Finish with a topcoat.

7. Reapply your topcoat every couple of days to prolong your manicure.


----------



## lisajohnson0904 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hello girls! This discussion seems so interesting to me, I am interested in which brand of nail polish you are most satisfied with, I have a few in mind to list ... but I want to hear your opinion and suggestions?


----------



## karenannn (Feb 2, 2022)

I prefer Orly and China Glaze, along with their respective base coats. For a top coat I always use Poshe. FYI, I have done my own nails all my adult life (I'm 75). Only twice have I had a professional manicure - and both times I felt they were a waste of money. I have naturally strong (and long) nails, so I honestly would never do gel nails or extensions!


----------



## kamaljitkaur (Mar 6, 2022)

lisajohnson0904 said:


> Hello girls! This discussion seems so interesting to me, I am interested in which brand of nail polish you are most satisfied with, I have a few in mind to list ... but I want to hear your opinion and suggestions?


Hi !
I'm glad to tell you i like that Lakme Nail Paints . I'm satisfied with this brand. This brand contain nude shades.


----------



## kamaljitkaur (Mar 6, 2022)

Hi !
I'm glad to tell you i like that Lakme Nail Paints . I'm satisfied with this brand. This brand contain nude shades.


----------



## lisajohnson0904 (Mar 9, 2022)

kamaljitkaur said:


> Hi !
> I'm glad to tell you i like that Lakme Nail Paints . I'm satisfied with this brand. This brand contain nude shades.


 did a little research and found a very good website for nail accessories and tools ... so many choices for gel polishes. I will make a few orders and share my personal experience.
This is the site: www.diamondnailsupplies.com.au/


----------



## annag38.nyc (Mar 14, 2022)

I have always loved Sally Hansen's nail polish, they always have refreshing new colors, and it lasts longer and does not chip my nails









The Best Drugstore Nail Polishes for Chip-Free Home Manicures


Imagine: A glossy, chip-free manicure that lasts.




www.goodhousekeeping.com


----------



## Alicia Paul (Apr 18, 2022)

Indeed very useful


----------



## karenannn (Apr 19, 2022)

Nail polish brands I use are Sally Hansen, Orly, and China Glaze. All 3 dry quickly, and I use Orly and China Glaze base coats - for Sally Hansen I use Poshe base coat. No matter what brand polish I am using, I use Poshe extra life top coat, which enables my manicures to go "chip-free" for at least a week, many times longer than that.


----------



## Masque (Apr 20, 2022)

Do you still go to nail shops, and how often?


----------

